

Ask HN: Best server down notifier? - geoffw8

Hi all,<p>I'm looking for a very simple SMS/email notification service to let me know if/when the server has gone down.<p>Context: this weekend we ran out of space, which knocked our server over. We pull in 130 store feeds + product images, hence the overload.<p>Any suggestions much appreciated!
======
talonx
Nagios - www.nagios.org. Has email notifications, and you can setup SMS too by
using a third party SMS service.

------
Leftium
www.uptimerobot.com sends emails, SMS, and/or follow the robot on Twitter
(just tweets related to your account).

